# geocaching vs littering??



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I do not geo cache, I have came across a couple. But I believe it is a valid sport and it is no more litter than a treestand.

The person in charge of the caches in this area is a friend of mine. In addition to picking up trash when enjoying his activity. He has also arranged clean ups of dumping sites on stateland including hauling loads of junk to the dump which is 40 miles away with his truck, PAYING THE EXPENSES AND DUMPING FEES OUT OF HIS OWN POCKET.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Enough.


----------

